# Ticks



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

What's your experience with ticks? We have some pretty high tick populations in the areas we hike and it's nearly impossible to sometimes come home with out one or two on the kids (the human kind) and yesterday found one inside the ear of one of the goats so it got me wondering ... does everyone do nose to tail inspections and pick them, use tick / flea treatments like for dogs ?

Brian


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

My favorit fly spray is Tri-Tec 14. It is for horses but has worked well with my goats with no problems. We have lots of no-see-ums that really bother the goats. It lasts 10-14 days and seems to do a good job. I'm not in a high tick area but take one trip a year to an area that has alot of ticks. I use the spray and have had no problems. I think goats don't seem to have as much of a tick problem as dogs. I think I heard that somewhere. Hopefully someone with more experiece will post on this.

Tri-Tec 14 - "Powerful, water-based insect control for all horses and ponies. Combines natural pyrethrins with the synthetic chemical repellent cypermethrin to kill insects for up to fourteen days. Added sunscreen helps protect the coat from fading and damaging ultraviolet rays. Kills and repels horse, house, stable, face, horn, and deer flies. Also effective against gnats, mosquitoes, lice, and deer ticks. Helps control insects that spread West Nile Virus, Lyme disease, and equine encephalitis, as well as other diseases transmitted by insects. Won't irritate sensitive skin. Simply mist or wipe over your horse."


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Rachel ... I'll give that a try. It does seem the goats are a lot less prone to picking up the ticks for some reason. Right now my children can't return from the pasture without a tick but I've been checking the goats daily and haven't found any since the one in the ear.


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

I wormed our goats this year with Ivermect plus. Later I found a tick on one of them and when I went to pull it out, it just crumbled. I haven't seen any ticks on them since.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I guess we're pretty fortunate that ticks don't like mountain winters because we seldom encounter one unless we hike in the lower elevations. (No fleas either) If we get into an area with ticks I put tick repellent on my hand and rub it on the goats legs. Thats where they normally get on the goat and I've never had a problem.


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

I use Permectrin II. As I recall, my vet recommended it. Itâ€™s a 10% Permethrin and has a 30 day residual claim. 

We donâ€™t have ticks around home but there a few places I go in the spring which have them. So far Iâ€™ve not found any ticks on the goats, although Iâ€™ve gotten a few.

Perry


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

Ticks are a big problem here in Wisconsin... both my dogs have had Lymes Disease as well as Erlicheosis, one nearly dying from the latter. We have one of the highest tick born illness rates among humans in the nation as well. Both Lyme's and Erlicheosis are tick born diseases. While I have yet to see a tick on either of my goats I'm taking no chances. I have used a product called DuraGuard made by Absorbine http://www.absorbine.com/products.html?catid=flycontrol&pageid=32 . It is rated to kill ticks and so far, used as directed, it has had no ill effect on the goats and seems to work better then most such products.


----------

